# A couple of videos.....Scotland while we were allowed



## Ingo Sundowner (May 27, 2020)

One weekend in September the other 9 nights in October.
Forgive me for posting months old videos but I'm sitting tight during lock down.
Unfortunately I had been advised by my neighbour, an ex BBC camera man to explain stuff about the video. Believe me it won't happen again :smile2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Now you know why there are so many lochs in Scotland!

Lovely colours, sun or no sun. And lovely accent!


----------

